# Anybody try the ritchey WCS Peloton pedals?



## Zachariah

They look so much like the Look Keo Sprints, I am tempted to try them out. Anybody?


----------



## CleavesF

All pedals are basically the same.


----------



## ROCA RULE

false!
platform changes from pedal to pedal as bearings, stack height, float, weight, cleat adjustability etc. why do people pay $300 for dura ace pedals if the are so similar to look keo classic, why did time even bothered to design their own system. they all bring something to the table. for example i love shimano pedals although heavy they just fit nice.


----------



## Camilo

ROCA RULE said:


> false!
> platform changes from pedal to pedal as bearings, stack height, float, weight, cleat adjustability etc. why do people pay $300 for dura ace pedals if the are so similar to look keo classic, why did time even bothered to design their own system. they all bring something to the table. for example i love shimano pedals although heavy they just fit nice.


True, every manufacturer brings something to the table, and each has a nuance that may make them "better" according to someone's personal criteria. But functional differences among quality pedals are minor and there isn't a meaningful difference in performance between them for the vast majority of riders. It's just not that critical a decision.

Convenience in in/out or walking? Minor differences. Longevity - maybe, but again only on the margins: to most people it's not critical if they last 8 or 10 years. Weight? again, for almost every rider, it doesn't matter if one pedal+cleat combo weighs an ounce more than another.

The only exception among common brands, imho, is speedplay and they are so unique that they might actually bring a meaningful advantage to some - but also a meaningful disadvantage to others. Among more conventional pedals, I don't believe there is either meaningful advantage or disadvantages.

I advise anyone who asks (who would ask me though) to buy the ones they like the look of at the price point they want to spend whether that's $50 or $300. If you want silver color or metal construction, buy Shimano. If you want a colored pedal, and want the weight "advantage" of composite material, buy a Look or Time.

By the way, I have Time because the year I bought them, I was intrigued because they're a little unusual (I like semi-non-mainstream stuff) and they seemed to have a good "weight-price" quotient and I really didn't care about anything else. I'm happy and sure I would be if I'd bought the Ultegras or Keos I also almost bought. (Speedplay don't interest me at all because of my friends' experiences with the function and cleats)


----------



## Dinosaur

*From what I gather..*

From reading some descriptions-The platform is similar to the Shimano PD-R540, but uses Look Delta style cleats. The axle is extremely long (not sure how long). A little pricey -$180, (unless you have a super deal). I have old Look Delta pedals on both of my bikes. I will wait and see what I will go with when they go south..the Delta cleats are getting a little hard to find, unless you want knock-offs...


----------



## ROCA RULE

i agree camilo no pedal is going to make you a better cyclist. i would like to note that pedals are something like a running shoes and the whoel bike fitting should take into consideration. let's put shimano and speed plays that are the two pedal systems that i am experienced with. i like the shimano when sprinting because the stability and control that they inspire both my feet can pull and push with confidence. this is important for me because i used to run track & field and my legs pull as much as they push down. by contrast i hate speedplays because when climbing standing up or sprinting they give me that feeling of wobbling and almost coming uncliped. on the other hand most of my riding buddies love the ease of entry on speedplays and they actually enjoy the float adn stack height. the right pedal system exist for everyone but it takes trial and error. do not buy the pedal just for the weight or color but for its feel. this is what i did after riding 6 months on platform pedals i decided to jump into the clipless pedals. i asked my firends that had two bikes to lend me their pedals for a week and tried spd-sl, spd, looks, times and speedplays and the spd sl stuck.


----------

